

Warning. Warning. Warning. Fatal error. Stop. - sutro
http://dir.salon.com/story/tech/books/2003/05/16/ullman_excerpt/print.html

======
ars
Sorry, but that article is just silly, overblown, pointless drama.

Or was that the point? It reads like someone was trying to dramatize something
as a challenge or something.

Who's the audience? Anyone who actually programs would not be interested,
anyone who doesn't would not understand it.

